# Yarborough pass



## 469Fly (Jun 14, 2018)

Anybody been down there lately? My buddy's been wanting to head down that way. 

Is it worth driving down the beach or should we just put in somewhere else?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I saw a post somewhere that showed the pass road being worked on. Could not find it. Might just call the Park?

Joe


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

You might check one of the CC fishing sites or call the park. Last time I saw a write up the access road from the Gulf was closed down.
Tight lines!
PS- the fish have seem to have been holding out in the guts near the ICW side of Yarborough.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

The pass is back open per the PINS facebook page - they posted March 15th that it was back open. 4WD only road. They do say it will close when conditions get back, so maybe they put up some kind of "closable" gate across it after cleaning it out this time. Not sure, haven't been down there in a while


----------



## 469Fly (Jun 14, 2018)

I called the park and the ranger said that it's open, no word on current road conditions though. Once I get my truck back from the shop I'm gonna head down that way and go see for myself.



TXyakker said:


> The pass is back open per the PINS facebook page - they posted March 15th that it was back open. 4WD only road. They do say it will close when conditions get back, so maybe they put up some kind of "closable" gate across it after cleaning it out this time. Not sure, haven't been down there in a while


I don't think they've put up a gate but I'll check it out soon and let you know



1fisher77316 said:


> PS- the fish have seem to have been holding out in the guts near the ICW side of Yarborough.


Thanks for the tip!


----------

